# Weasels...deadly, vicious predators



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The reason I'm writing this thread is to inform folks of these predators that they might not otherwise think about being a problem for your pigeons or other pets. 

There are several species of them in North America and one of them can be found practically anywhere on this continent.

All are small, long bodied animals that can get into the smallest of holes and cracks. They are ferocious, determined and highly intelligent hunters. 

Here is a website that shows the range of the long tailed weasel and it's found over most of the United States.

http://www.wildlifenorthamerica.com/Mammal/Long-tailed-Weasel/Mustela/frenata.html


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, Brad,
Long time, no hear
Brad isn't kidding when he says just how bad having a weasel around is. I got cleaned out by just one weasel last year. A weasel is almost impossible to trap, humanely or otherwise.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one ferocious and deadly critter I haven't seen in these parts, but we have our share of other deadly pedators. 

Cute looking little thing though......

Thanks for sharing, Brad.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

3 years ago I had a weasel get into our chicken pen at night and kill 6 of our chickens, we knew that it was a weasel becase all it ate was the chickens heads. We set up a humane trap next to the chicken pen to catch the critter, but during the night it went into the wrong pen... one of the farm fox pens. I found it dead the next morning, it turned out to be a juvenile mink.
The fox broke its neck, luckly the fox wasn't hurt in the fight.


----------



## heloft (Nov 22, 2008)

*heloft*

Weasels-mink. are dealy killers, i was wipe out 16years of breeding racing homers.in 99. yes they can get into any hole the size of a quarter.i was sick.they also stack ther kill into a corner,suck there blood.if you have electric in your loft you can get them.Dont let your guard down check your loft/coop for openings.


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

What about bees or spiders are these danger to pigeon also??


----------

